

An outsider's flawed view of Silicon Valley - ericwan
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/02/15/an-outsiders-flawed-view-of-silicon-valley/

======
timr
Oy, the echo chamber!

This tempest in a teapot started when the New York Times wrote a rather
comical article on how Seattle is the new silicon valley:

<http://www.nytimes.com/2008/02/08/technology/08nation.html>

The entrepreneur blogger at the Seattle PI picked this up, and started a
debate:

[http://blog.seattlepi.nwsource.com/venture/archives/131378.a...](http://blog.seattlepi.nwsource.com/venture/archives/131378.asp)

In response to this debate, Kelman wrote a long post enumerating the ways that
he thought Seattle was better than the valley:

[http://blog.redfin.com/blog/2008/02/the_next_silicon_valley....](http://blog.redfin.com/blog/2008/02/the_next_silicon_valley.html)

And now, we have this.

------
recursionlimit
That's exactly what I imagine SV looking like.

